# Let's Get A Charter Together



## catman (May 28, 2001)

If you guys are really serious about doing a long range deep drop tile fish trip how about just chartering a boat. I'm not going to name any particular boat but figure around $200.00 per person for a 23 hr longe range trip. This type of trip is for the serious angler and really not for the guy who thinks "WOW that would be neat to do". Normally this kind of trip cost me around $500.00. That's gas to and from Baltimore, 2 nights lodging in Va Beach, a few nice meals, boat trip, mates tip and fish cleaning fees. Of course when I can I'll share a ride and split a room. That alone saves about $125.00. So I'm in - need nine more. Only the serious need apply. No particular date just yet.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

If this trip is for Blue Tiles and Snowys count me in and confirmed. Lemme know when and where. now ya need 8:beer:


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

If it's on a Friday, Saturday, Sunday, or Monday (preferably weekends if you can book it), count me in.  Just give me a week's worth of notice


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*I am IN*

If it's on a Saturday, Sunday, count me in. 


Henry,

Let's go!!:fishing: 


Brian


----------



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

*weekends*

weekends are cost prohibitive sometimes, but if we can make it a weekend, I am definitely in. Just let me know.

Jason


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

OK guys we got 5 pretty interested in the trip but to no avail. May 24th is Jim's last deep drop trip of the year and won't be doing any more until Jan 08. Maybe we can plan something then.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

catman said:


> OK guys we got 5 pretty interested in the trip but to no avail. May 24th is Jim's last deep drop trip of the year and won't be doing any more until Jan 08. Maybe we can plan something then.


Is he booked in for the 24th or is there space available? 

I'll definitely be interested in making a deep drop trip w/ you fellas. Let me know when...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

He has a few space available between now and the 24th.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Is there anyone else that runs deep drop trips?? 

Did Jim say why he doesnt run them anymore after that date until next year?

How much advance will be given on the date?

Am i sending a deposit, or paying when I show up @ the dock?


as far as days go. I need atleast 2 weeks notice so I can put in fore it at work.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Any weekend in the next couple of months (ecept June 2/3) I'm free, weekdays are tough, though :redface: I thought Jim will run the deep drop trips through the summer as well if we charter, no?


----------

